# My first glob top!



## thturk (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's my first glob top.  Got in a bunch of bottles I bought sight unseen for $10.   I'm almost sick with excitement.  It has a bunch of those pin head air holes!  I could not believe it when I found it at the bottom of the box right next to a broken [] bottle with Frostilla embossed on it.  I didn't know whether to whoop or cry!


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Sep 30, 2005)

I would whoop! It is always awesome to find a first, and it will only get better. Great bottle. Hope many more comes your way.


----------



## thturk (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks.  It's hard to find really good rare bottles in Wyoming.  We're a baby in the bottle world.


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Oct 1, 2005)

nice looking ladies leg. Any embossing on the base? 

 BA


----------



## madman (Oct 1, 2005)

yo trish any ghost towns around there? you might do some research to see where old towns might have been, they usualy  dug huge pits in the small towns and there loaded with bottles , also look for cans or broken old glass on the surface mike


----------



## thturk (Oct 1, 2005)

Nothing on the bottom but a small round bumb.  Is that a pontil?  I love the way the air bubbles stretch as they go up the neck.  So cool!  

 Kaycee, itself is really old.  (Johnson County Cattle War site.)  But you guys have history!!  I wish old beer bottles and screw cap whiskey bottles had worth , I could corner the market!  [&:]


----------



## madman (Oct 2, 2005)

dang any i thought i had it bad? save those embossed beers mike


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am sending O.T. Digger some bottles, trying to thin out my collection. I was wondering if you would like the same. If you would pay for the shipping, I will send you approx. 100 bottles, 90% of them embossed and different, and 60-70% blown in mold. Shipping for his was about $10. This will be a collection in it's own. Just thought I would ask. It would be like opening 100 little Christmas presents, because you never know what will be inside, and I guarantee you will like then. Robert


----------



## thturk (Oct 11, 2005)

Sent you an email.  I hope you got it.  Yes!  Yes!!  Yes!!!  []  Absolutely!  Can't wait to hear from you!

 Trish


----------



## O.T. digger (Oct 11, 2005)

I havn't got mine yet but I believe Robert probably sent me some great bottles and will probably send you some great ones to, its great inspiration.


----------

